# Smiths Astral



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I Don't like doing this as I know they aren't very popular but I've been offered A Smiths Astral 9ct Gold National 17.

Not in startling condition although recently serviced for Â£85.00 been caught out a couple of times recently tried googling etc can't find a guide.










Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have you tried an advanced search on the bay for completed auctions?

have to agree though prices seem all over the place. mine's a cracker btw even if it isn't gold :lol:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I've tried the bay can't find exact model as you say there is a vast variation on price apparently one of the last Smiths ever made.

Tried battering price down won't go lower I like the idea of owning another Brit but don't want to overspend.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've seen these go for well over 100 nicker on the bay, and the Astral had a lovely jewelled movement. Â£85 seems quite reasonable TBH and it would make a nice dress watch. If you decided to move it on, I don't think you'd struggle to make your money back.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

The guy who offered it to me did say that Jaeger le Coultre copied the movement for some of their watches.

Probably a bit of bull to encourage me to buy watch.

Knowing me I'll probably buy it not very good at letting things go past me or selling them on either.h34r: .

710 not happy as I came home with A seiko lord matic and 2 Accurist as well as the Smiths tonight.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

grant1967 said:


> The guy who offered it to me did say that Jaeger le Coultre copied the movement for some of their watches.
> 
> Probably a bit of bull to encourage me to buy watch.
> 
> ...


grant, if i'm not mistaken the chap that designed the (nicer quality) smiths movement actually worked for JLC then moved to smiths 

here's one of my smiths astral (have a few more put away somewhere, just can't remember where :blink: )










john


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks John that Smith looks really good dial much nicer than the one I've been offered.

However been wearing the watch all night as expected will buy it (probably changed my mind half a dozen times) can't help myself think i need therapy :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a safe enough buy. For Â£85 I'd be happy to put that on my wrist. I don't think you'll have any problem shifting it if you change your mind in the future.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

See Grant, I told you it was worth asking on the forum & I heard the same as John about the designer coming from JLC to Smiths :thumbsup:

My personal favourite Smiths are the Imperials which seem to have been available in a few different styles, I`d really like to get a couple more some time B)

*Smiths Imperial, Cal.0104 19 Jewels, c1960.*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Johnbaz has it about right - Smiths Industries used the Jaeger name (not JLC in full) on car instruments for many years, they were made at the Wishaw factory under some sort of licensing agreement, and there was a "to and fro" of staff and knowledge between Smiths and Jaeger. :yes:

They made Sangamo Weston timeswitches and clocks there also, as well as alarms and older production of some of the "Sectrics" wall clocks and mantle clocks.

Smiths Astral were the very top end of the Smiths ranges as the UK watch industry slowly disappeared down the tubes during the 60's, I was around 27 when I worked for them for a short period as a sales rep on the clocks and watches side. Astral were often favoured by British companies as "retiral" watches, especially the gold ones. The National 17 would be (ISTR) a 17 jewel high end movement in 9 ct Gold casing. Some of these movements were in fact Swiss, although I never did find out if they were supplied by JLC, or if JLC made them to a Smiths design or what. The Anglo-Celtic Watch company history doesn't help much on that side.









I remember though, when I "repped" the watches, it would be normal for a jeweller to take maybe a stock of twenty or so of the standard ranges, and maybe only one or two of the top end Astrals - so there was a 20:1 ratio of rarity even then. Most jewellers wouldn't buy too many of the Astral range - they didn't carry the "kudos" of being a Swiss watch, and suffered from being tied in to a working man's image of the old pocket watch and pin pallet price brackets. Basically, the Astrals were not that easy to sell - against which H Samuel tied up a lot of the market with the Everite range, very heavily advertised as being Swiss made. And lots of folks would buy a generic Swiss make simply because they were Swiss - and thus reputedly "better" :yes:

A high end Astral is as good as any mid to better end Swiss watch IMHO! Do I have one ? well actually *NO* - but I'm always looking for a suitable candidate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If the dial and hands are in cosmetically good condition (a matter of opinion when dealing with old watches) and there are no significant dents (or damaged lugs) to the case then Â£85 for a classic like this is a bit of a bargain, imo.

The watch has been serviced and so should be keeping good time, the cost of the service may have cost half the asking price.

Take a better picture and show it off once you've bought it. 

*Edit for typo.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Years ago, I used to have a beautiful gold Smiths, which my Grandfather left me. Took it to away on business - and it was stolen out of my luggage. At the time I wasn't too bothered (I mean, it was only a _watch_ B) ) but I sure miss it now. Happily, though, every time I see a classic, British made Smiths on the forum it reminds me of my Granddad - which ain't too bad.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheers for that guys will be a done deal next week will try and take a half decent picture for Classic Sunday thread.

:rltb:


----------

